# windows update status never ??



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

i run regular windows update every day morning.
the last update i did was yesterdaay evening.
even then some days i get the update status as never in stalled any
as shown
how is it possible ?
all 131 updates with their dates are present in the uninstall option of updates


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Why are you doing Windows Update every morning? That is not needed.

Microsoft releases Windows Updates every second Tuesday of the month.

Have you restarted the PC lately?


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

yes daily night i shut down the laptop.
daily update is for windows defender. there is an update for defender twice daily
only update history is not showing up
i believe all updates are there installed till today
once in a while i get this never updated screen
i don't know what is happening to history


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Windows Defender will take care of itself. No reason you stress each morning with Windows Update. :smile:

You do not need to install the KB database each day.

Does Windows Update show anything in the log for installed updated?

How about you try to reset Windows Update:

How do I reset Windows Update components?


----------



## roodap (Mar 2, 2012)

the history shows only three days of updates installed.
today it has picked up 11 imporatant updates .
i hope they are not the ones already installed 
recently only i got updates [massive] for office and windows
there is no log files for the windows update that i can fine in my laptop.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No. It should have gotten those updates as Microsoft releases updates ever second Tuesday of the month.


----------

